# Just curious about breeding



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Hachi is 10 months old and i was just debating on breeding him or not.
I would love to have one of his puppies b4 he gets old.
He is not registered and neither was his parents. But im 100% positive that he is purebred no doubts there and i seen papers of were the parents where bought at. 
Would it be hard for me to stud him out b4 he turns 2?!?!? I heard from a local breeder/trainer that after so long that male dogs become sterile.
Is that true!?!?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html

Worth reading.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Girth said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html
> 
> Worth reading.


:thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 gorgeous dogs that are wonderful with people, kids, cats and other dogs. 

They are smart, well behaved and great dogs but I will never breed them. 

There are too many puppies/dogs in the world already that are being put to sleep everyday because there are not enough homes for them all and my dogs are not from amazing bloodlines and do not have anything fantastic to contribute to the German Shepherd breed.

They are just my very much loved pets. :wub:


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with the others about the flow chart. Dogs as old at ten stud with no problem. Th person that told you that does not know enough to be breeding dogs. Most never start breeding before age 2 in the us, because that is when you can get the medical tests to predetermine eligibility for breeding criteria to be met.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I have him schedule for neuturing in Dec. but like i said i guess i'm just making sure that I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> *I have him schedule for neuturing in Dec*. but like i said i guess i'm just making sure that I'm doing the right thing.


That IS doing the right thing.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I have him schedule for neuturing in Dec. but like i said i guess i'm just making sure that I'm doing the right thing.


Yes. You are doing the right thing!

In a perfect world, there would be no such thing as unwanted pets, but sadly, the shelters and rescues are FULL of German Shepherds, yes, purebreds. Breeding adds to the population of dogs, so if you're going to do it, there had better be a darn good reason. If your dog isn't even registered, you don't know his bloodlines, so how could you even begin to know what bloodlines would go well with his? That right there is reason enough not to breed.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Plus anyone with a breed worthy female would never look twice at a second generation unregistered dog. So that leaves you breeding him to someone who has a mediocre female at best, which will generally mean you will get less than stellar pups with no papers that the owner of the female will have to try to sell, just so you could get one pup?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I agree with all of you. 
I dont know his bloodline bc he isnt registered.
I understand completely.
Well i'll stick with him getting fixed then
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wanted to add that there's tons of purebred registered dogs that should not be bred due to multiple issues, just having a set of papers (or even pedigrees) on each parent is not qualification enough to justify breeding them


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I wanted to add that there's tons of purebred registered dogs that should not be bred due to multiple issues, just having a set of papers (or even pedigrees) on each parent is not qualification enough to justify breeding them


I think you made a great choice.

I just want to say THANK YOU for listening to the advice you got and keeping an open mind and a good attitude.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I think you made a great choice.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU for listening to the advice you got and keeping an open mind and a good attitude.


Second that!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

You are making the RIGHT decision! =)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with neutering, if you like him, go back and get another from the people you got him from)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I plan on getting another in the next couple of years. Wait and get him trained and out of his puppy stage lol


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Sooo refreshing to see someone take good advice and understand the valid points being made without becoming offended or offensive of their dog! Wishing you all the best with you and your pup!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

If i get another GSD I would like to have a german import and please no1 take this offensively. I *personally* have been around them a couple of time and just love their structure and temperment and I'm not comparing I just think their is a difference in the American and German bloodlines. Take Rotties for instance.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> If i get another GSD I would like to have a german import and please no1 take this offensively. I *personally* have been around them a couple of time and just love their structure and temperment and I'm not comparing I just think their is a difference in the American and German bloodlines. Take Rotties for instance.


Yes, there definitely is a difference between American and German bloodlines, no one will argue that. But you don't have to import a dog, there are lots of breeders using excellent German bloodlines right here in the USA.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Sorry i meant here in the USA LOL i'm still learning about gsds even though ive had two of them so far. Which my first one i didnt care what bloodline he was bc i loved him with all my heart and i wouldnt trade him for a show dog/working.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Take your time, don't decide right now. You currently have a 9 month old that is still growing and maturing. Hang out on the forum and read the threads about importing and not. Trust me there are plenty of good dogs bred in America that are just like their German counterparts. Many breeders regularly bring in German imports into their breeding programs. There is definately a much greater difference in Rotties than there is in GSDs. I've also been around plenty of imports that have much worse temperments than my boy who is a German working line bred in America.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Take your time, don't decide right now. You currently have a 9 month old that is still growing and maturing. Hang out on the forum and read the threads about importing and not. Trust me there are plenty of good dogs bred in America that are just like their German counterparts. Many breeders regularly bring in German imports into their breeding programs. There is definately a much greater difference in Rotties than there is in GSDs. I've also been around plenty of imports that have much worse temperments than my boy who is a German working line bred in America.


*Trust me! LOL*
I will wait on until Hachi has grown up a little bit more. 
I know Rotties and GSD are two totally different dogs. I have had 3 my whole life and 1 dobie and currently hachi makes 2 GSDs. I love the Rotties and GSD more than the dobie (No offense to any1) just my own personal experience with them all. I really meant when i said i would want a german import is a german bloodline in USA.  I get into typing really fast and think about what I want to say and still never get what i want every1 to read LOL (I need to slow down i guess and proof read)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This has to be the best "should I breed my purebred gsd" threads I've ever seen on here and I've read through plenty. Kudos to the op for actually keeping an open mind and listening to very good advice.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> This has to be the best "should I breed my purebred gsd" threads I've ever seen on here and I've read through plenty. Kudos to the op for actually keeping an open mind and listening to very good advice.


Thank you! I'm just really curious and open minded and somehow i went from breeding to a certain GSD to get next ROFL sorry to anyone who i got confused and got off topic. I have alot of questions and forget to open up new threads.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Warrior09 said:


> I have him schedule for neuturing in Dec. but like i said i guess i'm just making sure that I'm doing the right thing.


Yes that's the right thing to do 
And as others said, kudos for taking everyone's advice so well, you are very mature for your age and a very responsible owner!
I wish more people out there were like you, rather than have a "gimme gimme" mentality.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Okay ive told you all he is schedule for Dec. 9 @ 8am. For the 10days that he is to stay dry and in a building. I have a garage but it crammed full of junk. So i figured if i explained to my dad that i will get him groomed and his toe nails clipped b4 surgery and possibly got him a crate to stay here while i was @ school on tuesdays and thursdays from 8-12:05 that he would let me keep him in the house just for the 10 days and then put him back outside. I plan in the future when i get my own place making him and my rottie house dogs since i plan on not having children for a long time. 
Do you think that would be a good plan?!?!?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

There was some confusion on my part apparently after Dec. 5 I'm off for Christmas and dont have to go back til Jan so i won't need a crate i dont think. Which i will need some advice on how to know if he needs to go the bathroom during the night while I'm asleep.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes that'd be a great plan. 
I hope your dad says yes.
As for night time potty, at 9mos. he ought not need to do that, take him out last thing before bed and he should sleep through the night.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> Which i will need some advice on how to know if he needs to go the bathroom during the night while I'm asleep.


He shouldn't need to. Don't give him water past about 9pm or 10pm and then take him out one last time right before bed, then take him out again when you get up. My dogs only go out at night if they're sick.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Kudos to you for being so responsible. One last thought: All your dogs were "gotten/bought" dogs...not ones you bred. You've loved them all, especially this one, who is so special you wanted a pup. 

Every pup you eventually get, will become that way. No need to breed one.


----------

